# Cómo convertir un hilo en PDF



## mikimoto

Bueno, en el foro valenciano nos estamos planteando qué hacer con hilos de gran calidad que merece la pena salvar, y después de haber visto el sistema que se está utilizando en el hilo del Madrid Arena para salvar los threads con más de 500 respuestas, es una solución que me ha parecido una buena opción.

Pero, BPT, tú que eres el que está llevando a cabo la gran labor de salvar esos documentos de la quema de las bases de datos foreriles, cual monge Benedictino medieval, podrías ilustrarnos en el noble arte de la salvación del conocimiento?


----------



## Aokromes

Hola, lo puedes hacer con el win2pdf por ejemplo, que es un driver de impresora virtual.
Recomendacion: desactiva mostrar firmas, avatares y demas cosas de tu perfil para que ocupe menos paginas.


----------



## mikimoto

Aokromes said:


> Hola, lo puedes hacer con el win2pdf por ejemplo, que es un driver de impresora virtual.
> Recomendacion: desactiva mostrar firmas, avatares y demas cosas de tu perfil para que ocupe menos paginas.


***, gracias!

Tengo instalado el CuteDF writer, pero si lo hago así, tendría que ir haciendo un PDF por cada página del hilo, no?

Lo que querría sería meter todo el hilo en un mismo documento.


----------



## Sensenick

Hombre, se puede ver un hilo con los mensajes que quieras y con una vista especial "para imprimir", por ejemplo: http://skyscrapercity.com/printthread.php?t=363814&pp=50 (aunque el hilo tiene menos de 50), supongo que para 500 mensajes no debe haber más problemas que tu paciencia esperando a que cargue todo

Edito: No se porque pero pasa de mi, va de 25 en 25.....


----------



## mikimoto

Sensenick said:


> Hombre, se puede ver un hilo con los mensajes que quieras y con una vista especial "para imprimir", por ejemplo: http://skyscrapercity.com/printthread.php?t=363814&pp=50 (aunque el hilo tiene menos de 50), supongo que para 500 mensajes no debe haber más problemas que tu paciencia esperando a que cargue todo
> 
> Edito: No se porque pero pasa de mi, va de 25 en 25.....


Ahora lo pruebo.


----------



## mikimoto

Nada, lo he estado mirando, y lo máximo que permite el foro son 25 mensajes por página.


----------



## BPT

A ver, ya que se me ha mencionado, os comento como lo hago yo:

Material necesario:
- internet :crazy:
- Adobe Acrobat (versiones 6 o 7)
- Mozilla Firefox
- Una extension para el Firefox llamada Image Zoom (gracias Carretero, el invento del siglo)

Es conveniente configurar las opciones para que muestre 25 respuestas por pagina (te ahorras 5 paginas).
Tambien es recomendable deshabilitar las firmas, de forma que no ocupen pagina.
Estas dos acciones se realizan en: User CP -> Edit options

Ahora tienes que configurar la pagina en el Firefox:
Archivo -> configurar pagina



















Yo tengo puestos estos valores. Cuidado con la anchura puesto que te pueden aparecer cortadas por los lados. De ahi que se ponga la escala al 75% y los margenes laterales lo mas pequeños posibles.
En cabeceras y pies de pagina poner nada en todas las opciones, asi no te sale nada en ningun sitio.

Ahora lo que hay que hacer es reducir las imagenes que sean mayores de 800 pixeles de anchura puesto que descuadran el texto y hace que se corte al imprimirlo. (por eso es recomendable no pasar de 800 x 600 pixeles en las imagenes  )
Esto se realiza mediante el image zoom que he comentado antes.

Esta es la imagen original que como se ve es mas ancha que la pagina:









Con el image Zoom instalado unicamente hay que pinchar con el boton derecho sobre la imagen y te sale el siguiente menu:









En la casilla debes poner 800 pixeles y automaticamente se ajusta la altura si tienes la casilla de mantener proporcion dimensiones activada:









El resultado de lo anterior es la imagen siguiente, que como se ve es mas estrecha que la pagina, por lo que no se va a cortar al imprimirla:









Hay que realizar esto con todas las imagenes mayores de 800 pixeles de anchura de toda la pagina.

Una vez realizado todo esto, vas a Archivo -> Imprimir y seleccionas la impresora Adobe PDF y aceptar:








A continuacion te pide el nombre del archivo que yo los voy numerando consecutivamente segun el numero de la pagina.

Una vez que hayas hecho esto con todas las paginas del hilo, debes juntarlas en un unico archivo PDF.
Abres el Adobe Acrobat y seleccionas Archivo -> crear PDF -> desde varios archivos.
En la ventana que te sale seleccionas todos los archivos que quieras unir. Ojo que en la version 6 del Adobe te suele desordenar el ultimo (con la 7 no pasa eso) y pulsas aceptar.









A continuacion te pide el nombre del archivo.

Es posible reducir el tamaño del archivo mediante la opcion: Archivo -> Reducir tamaño de archivo. Reduce un poco la resolucion y hace limpieza de imagenes repetidas. Se gana algo de espacio.

Con esto ya habrias acabado pero puedes eliminar o modificar texto u objetos mediante las herramientas de edicion del Acrobat.

Y creo que con esto ya esta todo dicho. Suerte


----------



## mikimoto

Muchas gracias BPT!!!

La verdad es que esperaba que fuera un poco más fácil, pero la verdad es que es un faenón. :crazy:

Esta noche me pondré a ello, pero de momento no tengo ni el Acrobat...


----------



## Edu_00

Sugiero a los moderadores mover este hilo junto al de cómo subir fotos al foro general español por la claridad de la explicación y para que no se pierda.


----------



## pichuneke

Pues no lo he probado aun con esta página...

http://html2pdf.seven49.net/

Voy a hacerlo ahora mismo.

Edito: Pues lo he probado y me da fallo. Además me mete publicidad.

No, si lo barato sale caro...


----------



## yuen

Edu_00 said:


> Sugiero a los moderadores mover este hilo junto al de cómo subir fotos al foro general español por la claridad de la explicación y para que no se pierda.


Suscribo.


----------



## entfe001

Para los que no dispongan de Adobe Acrobat, también existe la posibilidad de realizar directamente la impresión a PDF con PDFCreator. Si no disponéis de GhostScript instalado en vuestro ordenador, bajaros el fichero PDFCreator-0_9_3_GPLGhostscript.exe. Con este programa se instalará una especie de gestor de impresión como el de Windows pero con algunas opciones adicionales. Si configuráis el programa para que no imprima inmediatamente las páginas, después podréis unirlas con un par de clics. Por cierto, el programa está traducido al castellano y al catalán, sólo hay que bajar los ficheros .ini de la página de descarga del PDFCreator.

El programa es totalmente gratuito, pues se distribuye bajo licencia GPL.

Algunos pasos en imágenes (espero que disculpéis que los textos de las capturas estén en catalán):









Antes de empezar, aseguraros que la opción de proceso automático en el inicio esté desactivada, en caso contrario el programa imprimirá cada página en un PDF distinto.









Siguiendo las instrucciones antes expuestas aquí, imprimid las páginas utilizando la impresora especial PDFCreator.









Al terminar de enviar la página a imprimir, puede que os aparezca esta página (podéis configurar el programa para que aparezca o no). Dadle a "Esperar - Recoger" para que el archivo se ponga en la cola del programa.









Cuando tengáis todas las páginas impresas, seleccionadlas y pulsad sobre el botón Combinar (el que está ligeramente resaltado en la barra de botones). Esto hará que todos los ficheros se unan en uno solo. Las flechas hacia arriba y hacia abajo de la izquierda sirven para reordenar los ficheros en caso que sea necesario. No os asustéis por el tamaño de los ficheros: aquí aparecen aún como impresiones PostScript peladas. Eso quiere decir que más vale que contéis con espacio libre temporal en el disco duro si el hilo que queréis guardar tiene muchas fotos.









Una vez estén todos los ficheros unidos, basta con pulsar el botón de impresión para que vuelva a aparecer, si es el caso, la ventana de la tercera captura para configurar algunas propiedades del PDF que vamos a crear. Sólo nos queda pulsar en Guardar (Desar), dar un nombre al fichero y ya estará.









Como se puede ver aquí, el tamaño del fichero no son los 140 Mb del PostScript: apenas llega a los 4 Mb.

Espero que esto os sirva a los que, como yo, no disponemos del Acrobat.


----------

